# Job crucial for helping expats settle in Canada, report suggests



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Having a job already arranged before moving to Canada helps expats to settle in better, a new report suggests. A new evaluation has found that those arriving under the skilled worker programme are effectively contributing to Canada’s economy and are more likely to succeed. It found that the biggest predictors of a newcomer’s economic success [...]

Click to read the full news article: Job crucial for helping expats settle in Canada, report suggests...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Editor said:


> Having a job already arranged before moving to Canada helps expats to settle in better, a new report suggests. A new evaluation has found that those arriving under the skilled worker programme are effectively contributing to Canada’s economy and are more likely to succeed. It found that the biggest predictors of a newcomer’s economic success [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Job crucial for helping expats settle in Canada, report suggests...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


How does one who is already in the immigration process of coming to Canada secure employment before arriving:

1. especially when Canadian employers are not keen to import foreign workers on work permit?
2. they go on about the lack of Canadian experience from new-comers in Canada.


----------

